# Novell - Server not found (0x8847) error

## isoaga

Ok, i'm trying to mound my novell drives but keep getting the error:

```

plasma10 / # ncpmount -S plasma -U david novell/

Logging into PLASMA as DAVID

Password:

ncpmount: Server not found (0x8847) when trying to find PLASMA

plasma10 / # slist

slist: Server not found (0x8847) in ncp_open

plasma10 / # ncplogin -S plasma -U david

failed:Unable to open connection to plasma.

plasma10 / #

```

I have emerged ipx-utils and ncpfs and i have run

```

/etc/init.d/ipx start

```

and it starts fine. Also i have compiled in to my 2.6.1 kernel both the ipx protocal and all the ncp network options.

Not sure what to do??

----------

## isoaga

ok, fixed it, turns out the /etc/init.d/ipx start command didn't do what i thought it did so instead i ran a

```

ipx_configure --auto_interface=on --auto_primary=on

```

and now it all works like a charm  :Smile: 

----------

